# Brisket rub?



## mc73 (Dec 24, 2009)

I need a brisket rub that will knock peoples socks off! Any help is appreciated Thanks.


----------



## capt dan (Dec 24, 2009)

Plowboys Bovine Bold. Its killer.


----------



## alx (Dec 24, 2009)

....thanks CAPTAIN.Forgot about it,,,


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 24, 2009)

Iwouls have to say the easiest and the best that I know you can get is Jeff's rub. You know that big orange and blue sign at the top of the page. If not then go to the store and see if you can find Old Bay the rub it's good too.


----------



## txbbqman (Dec 24, 2009)

I gotta give my thumbs up 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  to Jeff's Rub also, I switched to it when I first found this site and I haven't looked back yet


----------

